# DR Pepper King of Beverages



## flasherr (Aug 25, 2004)

Here is my newest edition to my collection. It is very rough and has a big chip missing from it. I have never seen this DR pepper bottle before. I know it existed because I have the bottle caps that goes with it. I have a friend who found a small stash of the unused caps. if I ever get a tumbler built I will definitely turn this bottle after I figure how to use it right. I thought I would share this in case no one else has ever seen it.
 It says DR Pepper King of Beverages Artesian Mfg. & bot CO Waco Texas. Do any of you pick up bad examples of good bottles till you find a better one? 
 Brian


----------



## BARQS19 (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi it is suppose to be a $250 bottle in mint condition, this is coming out of a Dr. Pepper price guide from 2003. I usually go by ebay prices and just haven't bothered to look in the past year, I have seen them before though. There are other variations of this bottle as well actually a total of 5 different ones.  Email Doyle Bailey, he is the biggest Dr. Pepper bottle collector I know. His email is dpbottleman@yahoo.com tell him that Robert Sherrill let you know about him. He can tell you more than I can. He may or may not be interested in caps too. He is from Baytown Texas.
 Robert Sherrill
 BARQS19


----------



## O.T. digger (Oct 18, 2004)

This is one of the first Dr. Pepper's they produced around the early part of the century, they made another that said king of beverages in the 40 and 50's that had a painted label.


----------



## flasherr (Oct 18, 2004)

I have never seen a painted label DR pepper that has king of beverages. The only 1950s bottle I know that I have never personally seen is the scarce candy striped bottle. this is definitely turn of the century bottle. If you have a pic of the painted label I would like to see it.
 Brian


----------



## O.T. digger (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll try to get the pic in may be in the 60's but I think the 50's
  I have seen Dr pepers with writing going vertically down the bottle.


----------



## texasdigger (Dec 20, 2007)

I dug three of these bottles today, and everyone of them was broken.  Every bottles neck was sheared off right above all the embossment.  The only diffence with these three is none of them have the registered embossed above the Dr. Pepper name.  Now that I see they are as rare as I thought they might be it hurts even worse.  The only whole find of the day is a "High Grade Star Bot. Works Fort Worth Texas".  It is a crazy shaped bottle, and strange that it does not have soda or cola embossed on it.  I will get some photos up tomorrow.  I will be digging again tomorrow so maybe I will have a whole to show off.
 Brad


----------



## capsoda (Dec 20, 2007)

It was formulated by pharmacist Charles Alderton in Morrison's Old Corner Drug Store in Waco in 1885 where it was sold from a soda fountian. What you have is one of the first two bottles. They are so valuable because it was a local soda untill 1904 and you are not likely to dig one or find one in an old house or barn to far outside the Waco area.

 It is a great find in my humble opinion. I have held onto many rare but imperfect bottles untill I could up grade and I think most collectors do. I won't buy a damaged bottle but if I dig one or am given one I will hold onto it. Your lucky to be in an area that you can find one in. I be digging everywhere I could to find another. 

 You can still order the original cane sugar recipe Dr Pepper on line and it aint nothing like the crap the sell in stores.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Dec 20, 2007)

Killer. So what if it's a little damaged. Be the only kid on the block w/ one. As far as buying crappy bottles. Some times ya gotta do what ya gotta do. I do,hoping to up it later just try not to pay to much. I bought some crappy ones today as a matter aof fact.


----------



## texasdigger (Dec 20, 2007)

Being from Texas I am a d.p. lover.  The origional with sugar is good, but when you grew up on the regular it just tastes different.  This dump shows lots of promise, but so many of the bottles are broken.  I have spent about 15 hours digging, and have dug honestly 100-150 broken straight side cokes, local hutches and early crown tops.  Two whole  soda specimens thus far, one 1880's Stella Vitae medicine and 10 or so fair commons.  It is easy digging, and I have permission to dig all I want.  The High Grade bottle still  made it all worthwhile though. I hope someone knows more about that one.   Thanks for the comments guys.
 Brad


----------



## capsoda (Dec 21, 2007)

I guess I should have said I never by a damage bottle or jar unless it is rare and I may never get the chance to own on otherwise. I bought a great bottle from John (bubbas dad) for the wife that had some minor chips and I bought a rare bottle from Ron (Bearswede) that was from Mobile, AL that had a nick or two but I do stay away from cracked glass. 

 There is a lot of info on Dr Pepper on line and there was a discussion on the forum about bottles just like yours but I couldn't find the thread.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Dec 21, 2007)

a very good friend of mine has about 4 or so of those dp bottles, they are pretty rare, and expensive

 if anyone wants 1 i can give you a phone # to call him at 

 shoot me a pm if interested


----------



## idigjars (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice bottle.  Even though it's damaged sounds pretty rare from what the folks have written back.  I love the way folks share information here.  It's a good thing.  Good luck with your collecting.  Paul []


----------



## texasdigger (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys.  This site has been the most vaulable tool I have found since I began digging bottles.  My father started me off when I was three years old.  It is going to be a life long hobby (27 now).  I cleaned the bottles up last night, and it is awesome that none of the bottles have any sickness. Every dump I have dug in (Texas) all the bottles are very sick.  This dump on the other hand every bottle has come quite clean.  I am digging today, and some this weekend.  On Sunday I will post up any of the finds.  Have a great weekend guys, and good luck if you get to dig.  It just got cold enough to kill off the poison ivy here last week so I will be digging alot more.  I still dig when the ivy thrives, but it really likes me so I do not dig as much.
 Happy holidays,
 Brad


----------



## capsoda (Dec 21, 2007)

Sounds like a great dump. Is it an ash dump or just loamy soil?


----------



## texasdigger (Dec 21, 2007)

As far as I can tell it is the first dump to be started in my town.  Mind you that my town was not founded officially until 1881, but the railroad came a couple of years before that.  It sits about 50 yards from where the first railway depot stood, and about one hundred yards from the first grain mill.  The terrain here is realtively flat, but this dump is just a 50 yard by 50 yard sink hole they dumped in.  The dump was used until the 1970's, and then a bull dozer came in and pushed off all the newer trash leaving behind a 3' layer of 1910-1880's trash.  Alot of it is broken, but there is plenty enough to keep me interested.  The make up is all loam, rust and glass.  We will see what the little dump that could will give up.  Happy Holidays Capsoda!


----------



## texasdigger (Dec 21, 2007)

Off subject, but what kinda car you cruise'n around in with your club?  I have had a couple of classics over the years.  The first was a 1951 Kaiser Fraiser Henry J., then a 1951 Ford f-100, and my father has a 1949 Ford F-3 that we restored together.  Along the way we also fixed up a 49' Chevy panel wagon, Rambler station wagon, and another Henry J.  I love anything that is old as you probably starting to see.  All are gone now execpt the 49' Ford.  It has been in our family since the early 80's, and there is not enough monet to ever make it leave!
 Brad


----------



## Oklabottles (Dec 22, 2007)

I have seen two others bottles similar to this one one with words running vertically down the bottle saying we convict theives for refilling our bottles with dr. peper written on it along withe the artesian bottling works and W.B.C. company written on it I believe and the other with the same just without Dr. peper written on it.


----------



## capsoda (Dec 22, 2007)

Hey Brad, I have a 64 Thunderbird that I am fixing the air on and referbishing the dash and console. A 1976 Vette That I am redoing for resale and I have 4 all Ford 30-31 Model As that are keepers. The As are torn down for storage untill I get to each one but 1 of the 31s is apart for fonal welding on the frame, body work, Paint and final assembly.

 Use the search feature and look up the thread called "Old Hippies" and you can see the coupe I am working on.


----------



## texasdigger (Dec 22, 2007)

The thiefs bottle is another of the bottles from the time period, but as far as I can tell they are not as valuable as this particular bottle.  The thiefs bottle usually sells for 50-100 depending on condition.  I have not been able to find what the true value of this bottle would be worth in good condition.  Through all my research on this bottle I have not found where one of these has been auctioned off.  That does not mean much though because it is tough to really research old auctions. I think if a good one is found to the right collector it could bring a nice price.  The only way I would ever sell one is if I find two of them.  Then I would sell the one in the worst condition.  In time I think this bottle could become very valuable.  Just look at the price on some of the first coke bottles.  Thanks for your comment!
 Brad


----------



## texasdigger (Dec 24, 2007)

Got out to dig for about 4 hours this weekend.  I dug up four more of these Dr. Pepper bottles, and again they are all broken.  There were a few good whole finds though.  One Volcanic Liniment, Fort Worth 1913 Hobble Skirt Coke, one unembossed tiny whiskey 1880 or so, one unembossed poison and a 6" tall bottle that is shaped like the globular bottle from the 1700's but it looks like 1880 or so.  We have made it down to about the four foot mark, and all these unbroken peices came from the very bottom of the hole.  I probed the bottom, and the trash seems to go on for atleast another three feet.  It is nice to be geeting out of the broken stuff, and into some trash that has been undisturbed since it was dumped there.  Throughout this week I will dig some more, and hope for a whole D.P bottle.  We also dug the bottom half of a Fort Worth circle A Dr. Pepper.  Happy Holidays guys!!!  Have a great Christmas!!
 Brad


----------



## wonkapete (Dec 28, 2007)

Warren, I'm curious.  What rare Mobile bottle are you referring to?


----------



## capsoda (Dec 28, 2007)

It is a Tucker Sarragenia Life Bitters. More like scarce around mobile and rare everywhere else. I brought her back down south any way.


----------

